# Multiport Dost Collection Blast Gate Box



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

*Multiport Dust Collection Manifold*

Dust Collector4 Port Manifold...
My latest Shop Project.





























Box is 12 x 8 x 3 1/2". Plexiglass front. Back, Dust guides and Blast gates made from 1/8" Tempered Hardboard. Made from 3/4" plywood. All of this was scraps in the shop. 4 hrs to construct. Works Great.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you may be on to something there*

Let us know how it works. Looks like it oughta work good. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Dang thats a good Idea plus you can have somebody watch the dust through the plexi.. I need something like that I did quite a bit of sanding today and forgot the dowdraft table was not connected...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You should add angled pieces in both bottom corners to direct debris into the port. Ignition it could cause the airflow to stall some.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> You should add angled pieces in both bottom corners to direct debris into the port. Ignition it could cause the airflow to stall some.


Not sure I understand. The dust guides are angled from the ends to the ports and sealed on the back and front of the box. Not dust will/can get to the bottom corners. Totally dead zones. I should have it all connected and working by the end of the weekend an will post a video/comments on its performance.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

It says in the pic you are going to use the Sears Autoswitch. That specs out for one tool. So for the tool receptacle are you goin gto plug i a power strip and then plug your tools into the powerstrip and the dust collecttor will plug into one of the accesories?

Also, what is the website for the plans. It has a URL on the picture but I can't read it.

Anyway, nice job. Think I might make one eventually.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> Not sure I understand. The dust guides are angled from the ends to the ports and sealed on the back and front of the box. Not dust will/can get to the bottom corners. Totally dead zones. I should have it all connected and working by the end of the weekend an will post a video/comments on its performance.


Never mind I was either tired or sleeping. I swear I didn't see those pieces in there last night. 

Maybe I had what my BIL had. He said he ate so much yesterday the is eyes hurt and is vision was off. Not sure if its possible but we did eat a lot.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Also, what is the website for the plans. It has a URL on the picture but I can't read it.


The website in the original post is for Phil Thien's excellent cyclone separator.

http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

No idea on the site for the multiport dust collector.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are 2 threads on this*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/shop-built-multiport-blast-gate-44968/


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/multiport-dost-collection-blast-gate-box-45012/


When I looked at the first one...where did my reply go?
Oh, there it is in the 2nd one... I was confused also, but it was the red wine and double posting. :icon_cool:


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Got the Dust Collector Manifold all rigged up and installed. It works Perfectly and really helps me out. The Sears autoswitch should be in tomorrow and I'll hook it up and let you know how that works. 


















I still need to drill the hole for the shop vac hose in the bench top but for now she's working great!!!


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update on this! It looks pretty neat too!:thumbsup:


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

*Done!*

The Sears Autoswitch came yesterday and I quickly installed it. WOW!!! it's great. Go to any one of the Bench Top tools, Flip the switch and voila' instant dust collection. Oh yeah don't forget to open the gate!!!!!:laughing: My Wife calls it the Octopus!!!! It does kinda look like that.:yes:


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks again for keeping us updated! I have bookmarked you.:yes: You should see about getting a patent or something:clap:


----------

